# Tchô mou du zizi sexuel



## silvia f

Buongiorno a tutti,

non riesco a trovare un'espressione italiana che rifletta quella francese qui sotto:

Una ragazzina ha tra le mani un fumetto di Titeuf e chiede all'amico:

Tu sais ce que ça veut dire toi:"Tchô mou du zizi sexuel?"
Heu...non

Tu sai cosa vuol dire ...?
Ehm...no

Non sono una lettrice di Zep e non sono neppure molto ferrata nel linguaggio che usano i ragazzini oggi...

Grazie a tutti

Silvia


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Silvia,

Non hai detto fino a che punto capisci o no la frase francese, allora ti dico che significa testualmente "Sono molle del pisellino sessuale" (tchô = j'suis). Non mi spingo oltre con la traduzione esatta .


----------



## Aithria

Non amo i fumetti ...e non sono madrelingua 
ma mi domandavo se non potesse equivalere anche a "*Ciao,*  _*cazzo/pisellino *_ _*moscio*_!" 
intendendo *Tchô = salut*

@ Silvia :
"mou" riferito a persona equivale al nostro "mollacchione, pappamolla"
_zizi _è argot per indicare l'organo sessuale maschile (nel lessico standard è un passerotto, lo zigolo); 
 "_zizi sexuel_"  e "_spèce de mou du zizi/kiki_" sono costruzioni tipiche del linguaggio di Titeuf (QUI).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Aithria,
Hai ragione credo, tchô = ciao.  Non capisco come  Titeuf abbia conseguito tanto successo, lo detesto quindi non lo leggo.


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Aithria,
> Hai ragione credo, tchô = ciao.  Non capisco come  Titeuf abbia  conseguito tanto successo, lo detesto quindi non lo leggo.



Grazie  per il chiarimento Matou : l'argot dei giovani mi spiazza sempre! Non  faccio in tempo ad acchiappare il senso di un neologismo che si è già mi  sfugge ciò in cui si è di nuovo trasformato! Ma del resto .. è così in ogni  lingua .

Quanto al successo di Titeuf ... 
temo, mio caro RomeoNonMicione, che anche questa _bande _risponda bene a quella transnazionale carenza di buon gusto e cultura che ha permesso a ben peggiori esempi di banalità e pochezza spirituale/intellettuale di ottenere ben più grandi successi; ma forse son io che appartengo all'âge de glace  ... ça peut être.


----------



## silvia f

Grazie ad entrambi per l'esaustiva spiegazione .

Credo che "Ciao pisellino molle" sia in effetti la migliore traduzione.

Inutile dire che condivido appieno le altre vostre considerazioni (in particolare sull'opera di Zep! )

Grazie ancora

Silvia


----------

